# grantsville reservoir



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

anyone been out there lately? I'm just wondering about the ice thickness, fishing report says there isn't any recent info.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I was out there last week. The ice was 5" thick.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

You catch any fish? Ive never been out there but wanted to go check it out.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't catch any, but I didn't stick around long either. It's typically better early in the morning.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Anything work better than others out there? I'm just planning on using standard stuff for a few hours before the archery shoot tomorrow.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

waxies, meal worms or night crawlers on small jigs.


----------

